# LGB 0-6-6-0



## Dale Loyet (Feb 12, 2008)

I Have an LGB 0-6-6-0 , and am looking for an exploded view of the engine. I'm sure it is on the net somewhere. Can anyone help? Thank You


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a site with exploded parts views of most LGB products. You need to know the LGB number of the engine. Some kind sole posted this link several on MLS years ago.


LGB diagrams 

Chuck


----------



## Dale Loyet (Feb 12, 2008)

Very good, I now have a place to look. You guys are great !


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

You can also find your engine on the Gartenbahn database and download user guide, exploded view etc. from there: 
http://www.gbdb.info/index.php?l=english 

I assume your 0-6-6-0 is one of these: 
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=133&mode=search&l=english


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Ah happy days!! About fifty of us lined up in the snow outside the LGB dealership in the Kaiserdamm Berlin, waiting for the big red truck to appear - full to the roofline with about 500 of these fine models. We had all had them as 'sondervorgestellt' [prior special-ordered] models and were 'issued' with them from the back of the truck by the dealer himself on production of our order card. Mine was #208! Almost, but not quite, the catalogue number. 

I replaced one motor about ten years ago, and I look closely at the old-style carbon brush wipers when we run it, but it still looks and runs like new. 

Enjoy - you'll never see anything like them again, that's for sure. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

Posted By chuck n on 26 Mar 2011 09:01 AM 
Here is a site with exploded parts views of most LGB products. You need to know the LGB number of the engine. Some kind sole posted this link several on MLS years ago.


LGB diagrams 

Chuck 


Hello everyone, I happened to catch this terrific link and I thank Chuck for including it in this forum and have now checked out a lot of the LGB items posted there. I am going back to this well, to find out if anyone has a link to the LGB / Aster 21832 service diagram which is the White Pass & Yukon No. 73 Mikado? It is not on this list. I wonder if this is because it was an Aster build and that is why it is not listed here. Thank you all for any info on this loco. [email protected]


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

LGB #2085/2085D. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Peter, you are correct. 

However, be advised that Aster would rather admit to having given birth to Rosemary's baby than have anything to do with the #73. Back in Yokohama it is as popular as flatulence in an elevator. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Peter - rather than go even more off-track, please read your e-mail, copied from my posts and Zubi's over on the other LS forum. 

Best 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

Posted By tacfoley on 31 May 2011 05:04 AM 
Peter - rather than go even more off-track, please read your e-mail, copied from my posts and Zubi's over on the other LS forum. 

Best 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 

*Thank you for all the info in the e-mail.*
*Will continue to dig for info regarding LGB/Aster Model 21832.* 

*Fortunate that at present it is running well but too many stories about issues regarding drive set caused me to go on this search.* LGB Diagram site down today.... probably too busy due to posts.

*Peter.*


----------

